# Pain after l glutamine



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

I took l glutamine the first time today. Why do i get stomache pain after that 😰 Any experience the same?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

How much?


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

jaumeb said:


> How much?


Only 1/2 a teaspoon


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I took glutamine for 3 months.it helped my abdominal pain.I begun it from 5g daily and ended at 30 g per day.
It could not help to my diarrhea side. So glutamine is not the cause of your stomach pain it may due to some dietary change.I felt dizziness,lightheadedness due to glutamine.

Thanks.


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

Akn1965 said:


> I took glutamine for 3 months.it helped my abdominal pain.I begun it from 5g daily and ended at 30 g per day.
> It could not help to my diarrhea side. So glutamine is not the cause of your stomach pain it may due to some dietary change.I felt dizziness,lightheadedness due to glutamine.
> Thanks.


Thank you. My main symptom is diarrhea not pain so i guess i'd stop using it. Could you recommend anything that may work for d?


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Have you looked at the formal diet? It helps with ibs-d.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

You may try colostrum if you're not lactose intolerant.

Thanks


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

Helena said:


> Have you looked at the formal diet? It helps with ibs-d.


Can you tell me what it is? I'm new to this forum though. Thank you


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

Akn1965 said:


> You may try colostrum if you're not lactose intolerant.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you. Is that also l glutamine? I took that one after reading about many people got good results from it


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Half a teaspoon should be a safe dose. I took 5 grams a day for several months. It didn't help me much and I stopped.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lam Phan said:


> Thank you. Is that also l glutamine? I took that one after reading about many people got good results from it


 No. Lglutamine and glutamine are same thing.Colostrum is another product.It is made from very first milk of cow.I bought it from my local market. You search it on online.You just start it with lowest dose(300mg).l think it will suite you because you have No abdominal pain

Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

jaumeb said:


> Half a teaspoon should be a safe dose. I took 5 grams a day for several months. It didn't help me much and I stopped.


You are correct Jaumeb.when I up my dose gradually the side effects such as dizziness,lightheadedness ,vertigo and weaknesses occurs.
And the result is same as yours.

Thanks.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Lam Phan, sorry, spelling should have been fodmap. The keyboard corrects spelling and it automatically changed it to formal. Monash university website has about fodmaps for up to date information. Or you can google it on other sites. I am on low fodmap. There are other diets as well like SCD, etc.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

L-glutamine makes my poops into hard balls.


----------



## Dekkalife2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glutamine is known to cause stomach pain in some individuals. It's a well documented side effect. 1/2 a teaspoon is a very small dose, but it's still possible it caused your stomach pain.


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

I read about this. no one on here mentioned (or I didn't read it all lol) about probiotics.

you need to take l-glutamine and probiotics together.

l-glutamine helps repairing your gut and the probiotics help with bulk in stools. I took 100 billion probiotic (one that needs to be refrigerated) and the next day, my bm was perfect. nice size and easy to push out. the regular bm continued for 2 days without any ibs stomach pain. but the pain has come back and I read it is because I am not taking the probiotics at the right time. you need to eat it with a meal in order for the probiotics to get to the gut (it is wasted if it doesn't get through the stomach acid). I specifically remember my first time eating the probiotics was right after a meal and the ones I took afterwards were all on an empty stomach.

you can google it and ALOT of people have solved ibs with this method (you need to take 10-30g of l-glutamine a day. usually, pills are only 500 mg)


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

That amount of glutamine is insane. Havent had success with glutamine personally.


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

mayoclinic and webmb says it safe as long as its under 40grams a day.

also, the person that cured his ibs-d said he now only takes l-glutamine 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off.

there is a site that has ALOT of people responding positively with it and a few that have fully cured IBS. (I don't believe I have seen anyone fully cure it)


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

I had "ibs" and used l glutamine, because my i was deficient and had leaky gut. 
I also had every other root cause addressed. So deficiencies,gut fermentation,low digestive enzymes,over 20 foods removed from diet etc.

Im completely symptom free and have been for years. 
I can eat anything i like.

For anyone to become symptoms free they would need to know exactly what your intolerant to and all root causes and then correct them all.

L glutamine will not help any one who isn't deficient.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

It causes dizziness and insomnia to me.


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

so, I started probiotics on the 3rd and it gave me nasty gas and cramps. this is to be expected. I took 100 billion and clearly this was too much. so I went down to 50 billion yesterday, along with starting l-glutamine. I took about 7g last night, I will work my way up to 20-30g . I was being cautious because people were saying it causes constipation.

today, I feel a bit better. still hear some gurgles and bit discomfort. ususally, I get some attacks in the afternoon so im still going to be cautious.

I will keep you guys updated.

also, I am going for a colonoscopy next Monday, I will let you guys know if they find anything


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

okay,

so I started getting some bad rumbling. BUT, what I noticed is, these are different rumblings than what I had before.

Before, my rumbling was different, it would come from stomach and anus and would actually make a noise very audible to someone sitting next to me. this was really embarrassing

the rumbles I am getting now are still rumbles in comparison to ones I had before, but these are not as audible on the outside. It feels a lot worse than it sounds on the outside. I think this is a positive sign, I know probiotics give you excess gas for the first bit, and I feel this is all the gas just being pushed out?


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

so just to give an update, ive made my way to about 15-20g of l-glutamine. I am taking it at night with an empty (3-4 hours after I eat dinner).

I started to take the probiotics and prebiotics in the morning on an empty stomach (I believe prebiotics is important as you want to get your bacteria to start a colony and not just die out)

yesterday, in the morning, I had some bad gas, but in the afternoon I felt normal which was encouraging.

today, I have not had a single rumble. very positive sign. i do not feel trapped gas which i believe was causing the rumbles in my stomach.

I will also note that my breakfast for the past month has been oatmeal with flaxseed, hempseed, peanut butter and bananas. I am getting a colonoscopy on Monday so i have to cut out oat/nut/seed products so i just had scrambled eggs for breakfast (perhaps this could also be why i am not feeling gassy/bloated)

ALSO, I did not have D! they weren't pencil thin but they were on the thinner side.

could this just be a placebo? maybe, but I will continue with this and if I find I am gradually getting better and seeing significant results, I will start another thread and go over everything.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hellon thanks you for this


----------

